# Blackstar HT-5R vs HT-5 Metal



## mindwalker (Sep 2, 2013)

Hey guys,

Found a nice video of the HT-5 Metal (finally a proper demo).
They even go as far as comparing it to the HT-5R although I must say... the difference to my ears is very very subtle!! The HT-5R sounds a bit more dry where as the HT-5 Metal seems to have a little extra gain (can also be perceived as fizz...).. don't understand Korean but I assume the settings are equal on both amps! Anyway, the vids 

HT-5R:
http://youtu.be/p14Sl12nnCc?t=6m

HT-5 Metal:
http://youtu.be/p14Sl12nnCc?t=6m23s

What you guys think ? 

Personally as the owner of an HT-5R I may not see the reason to upgrade... although I definitely like the new look of the HT-5 Model but the tonal differences aren't obvious to me


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 2, 2013)

Preferring the HT-5M by a slight margin. If you don't own the HT-5 and want to get a metal-oriented mini amp out of the two, I'd see a reason to get one. If you already have an HT-5, just get a boost.


----------



## guitarfishbay (Sep 2, 2013)

It sounds like the tone you're hearing might be from the camera/room mics, which will be obscuring the differences if that is the case. A dry close mic'd sound would've been more helpful, even though it looks like there is a mic in the centre of the cab it doesn't sound like that is what is being used on the video. This demo just sounds a bit roomy to me. You can tell the Metal is a little bit more aggressive sounding, I like it personally.


----------



## Chuck (Sep 2, 2013)

Yeah I was debating which one to get, I'm gonna go for the HT-5M


----------

